# heres my fur pics from this year {PICS}



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

well my season is ended and heres my pics from the begining to end.
my first snared furbearer








heres my traps after got done dyeing and waxing








heres my first trapped coyote
















really big grinner
















First snared **** snared 5 others after this one also.
















heres my mule deer from this year








heres my fur before i go to the furbuyer today theres 8 **** 1 possom and 6 coyotes


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Congrats on a great Year!!!! That is probably the biggest grinner i have ever seen  Give us some details on what you caught the coyotes on details man details


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats a pretty damn good mule deer.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

nice job man.


----------



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

all the coyotes were caught on carmens canine force on a dirthole except 2 one was on a carcass and the other i shot with my 204 ruger


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice muley. :beer:


----------

